# 1974 Motobecane Champion Team



## MotoPecan (Jul 28, 2018)

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 29, 2018)

great bike and awesome color


----------



## HARPO (Aug 4, 2018)

Outrageous! Love the orange...and of course the condition.


----------



## MotoPecan (Aug 4, 2018)

HARPO said:


> Outrageous! Love the orange...and of course the condition.



Thanks...loved ya in " Duck Soup"


----------



## Mr.RED (Aug 11, 2018)

Awesome condition and I am a huge fan of this orange color so I figure I share my Motobecane Super Champion bike I had a few years back which is also the same color orange.  A few years ago I scored a collection of all vintage top model Motobecane along with tons of Campagnolo and French components. This was one of 12  Motobecanes I ended up which made me a fan of orange bikes.


----------



## MotoPecan (Aug 14, 2018)

Chromed fork tips a nice touch


----------



## GwGorham (Sep 5, 2018)

Awesome awesome bike!


----------



## 100bikes (Sep 6, 2018)

Do you ride it? 
Is it possible the steerer tube is slightly bent?
Also, was it restored or touched up? There should be holes for the 
badge in the headtube.
Nice bicycle - my vintage.
Rusty


----------



## MotoPecan (Sep 6, 2018)

I haven't ridden it in twenty years...5 knee surgeries with another pending. Not restored....all is original except for the rims (tubulars to clinchers) Nothing is bent....head had a foil sticker that was lost after a waxing (one of many) about forty years ago. This bike and I grew up together....thanks


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Sep 26, 2018)

Beautiful bike...though I'm biased as I've the same bike!  Had it for some 40 years and grew up with it too MotoPecan.  I did change the location of the shifter but lost the originals sometime during college.  I still have the foil sticker "M" head badge though I never liked it as much as I like the bicycle....wonderful bike to ride!  Glad to see pics of yours as I have never seen another one since I've owned mine.


----------



## MotoPecan (Sep 26, 2018)

'Tis rare, indeed


----------

